# 4k HDMI not working



## RussGJohnson (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a greenish output on 4k content and on all Tivo menus are green after enabling 4k in the video setup. The Bolt is connected to a 4k Sony XBR-75X850C which is HDMI 2.0 compliant on all ports and is running the latest firmware. I am using the supplied HDMI 2.0 cable and am able to display 4k content from several other sources correctly. I returned my first unit and the second Bolt is doing the exact same thing. "HDMI Status" in system info says "HDCP 2.2 enabled". Any ideas?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

RussGJohnson said:


> I have a greenish output on 4k content and on all Tivo menus are green after enabling 4k in the video setup. The Bolt is connected to a 4k Sony XBR-75X850C which is HDMI 2.0 compliant on all ports and is running the latest firmware. I am using the supplied HDMI 2.0 cable and am able to display 4k content from several other sources correctly. I returned my first unit and the second Bolt is doing the exact same thing. "HDMI Status" in system info says "HDCP 2.2 enabled". Any ideas?


That looks like a color space issue. Do you have a selection in your tv to select between RGB and YCbCr component video? I believe this was also reported elsewhere and could be based on which HDMI input you're using in your tv. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Here's the thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10660454


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

RussGJohnson said:


> I have a greenish output on 4k content and on all Tivo menus are green after enabling 4k in the video setup. The Bolt is connected to a 4k Sony XBR-75X850C which is HDMI 2.0 compliant on all ports and is running the latest firmware. I am using the supplied HDMI 2.0 cable and am able to display 4k content from several other sources correctly. I returned my first unit and the second Bolt is doing the exact same thing. "HDMI Status" in system info says "HDCP 2.2 enabled". Any ideas?


If you look at the specs for this TV, page 3 right hand side video signal section, it lists YUV420 for 3840x2160/60p.
https://docs.sony.com/release/specs/XBR75X850C_mksp.pdf

I looked it up and found this, section 7.4:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YUV

You are better off selecting the 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p/24 pass through on top of the 4k output and see what happens. Also it may help to find out what the color space output on the Bolt is for 4k since TiVo does not list this in their specs.


----------



## RussGJohnson (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for all the info guys, I tried the color space settings on the Sony as well as "enhanced" HDMI setting to no avail. Looks like I will have to wait for a firmware issue to address the problem.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

RussGJohnson said:


> Thanks for all the info guys, I tried the color space settings on the Sony as well as "enhanced" HDMI setting to no avail. Looks like I will have to wait for a firmware issue to address the problem.


I expect this issue to be resolved with an update before the end of the month.

I'm sorry for the trouble!

--Margret


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Margret! 

Are you able to share with us what the issue is?


----------



## RussGJohnson (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks Margret, I look forward to getting 4k functionality out of my Bolt!


----------



## BryanSD (Aug 16, 2015)

Jed1 said:


> If you look at the specs for this TV, page 3 right hand side video signal section, it lists YUV420 for 3840x2160/60p.
> https://docs.sony.com/release/specs/XBR75X850C_mksp.pdf
> 
> I looked it up and found this, section 7.4:
> ...


I too have the Sony x850C and agree that it's better to select all options on the TiVo compatible with your TV. The only time I would pick 1080p or 4K only on the Tivo (or any external system) is if the box has better upscaling ability than your TV. In the case of the x850 it's a great 4k HDR TV. It will be a few years before an external device can beat Sony's 2015 4K X-Reality PRO upscaling.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TiVoMargret said:


> I expect this issue to be resolved with an update before the end of the month.
> 
> I'm sorry for the trouble!
> 
> --Margret


Your private message space is full, I'm trying to send a message about the iOS app's problems that I have that are virtually 100% reproducible and make the app completely unusable.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

mattack said:


> Your private message space is full, I'm trying to send a message about the iOS app's problems that I have that are virtually 100% reproducible and make the app completely unusable.


Please use email to contact me: [email protected]


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

I have two bolts and both showed green on the Sony.I have ticket open with tivo and they said to wait for fix


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I returned my Bolt because of this problem. If they fix the green problem in the Bolt I may have to consider purchasing again.


----------



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

Just installed my Sony XBR65X950c and I'm having the same issues. 

So, this will be resolved? Or do I need to return?

Thanks


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

johndoedoes said:


> Just installed my Sony XBR65X950c and I'm having the same issues. So, this will be resolved? Or do I need to return? Thanks


This:


TiVoMargret said:


> I expect this issue to be resolved with an update before the end of the month. I'm sorry for the trouble! --Margret


----------



## gregwcook (Oct 18, 2015)

Spent about 45 minutes on the phone with TiVo support. One tech said I should "turn off" the upscaling on my XBR-55X850C. Had to explain to him that 4K tvs automatically upscale non-4K signals. (He continued to not believe me). The 1st tech I talked to was pretty helpful (although our call dropped) and was fairly certain this was a software issue with the Bolt. My oppo-103 Blu-ray streams 4K to the TV without any colorspace issues. Pretty happy with all the other bells and whistles so will be happy when TiVo gets this resolved.


----------



## gregwcook (Oct 18, 2015)

Totally agree but it would be nice to have TiVo fix the 4K color issue so that we can take advantage of the UHD Netflix and Amazon content through the Bolt.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

gregwcook said:


> Spent about 45 minutes on the phone with TiVo support. One tech said I should "turn off" the upscaling on my XBR-55X850C. Had to explain to him that 4K tvs automatically upscale non-4K signals. (He continued to not believe me). The 1st tech I talked to was pretty helpful (although our call dropped) and *was fairly certain this was a software issue with the Bolt.* My oppo-103 Blu-ray streams 4K to the TV without any colorspace issues. Pretty happy with all the other bells and whistles so will be happy when TiVo gets this resolved.





gregwcook said:


> Totally agree but it would be nice to have TiVo fix the 4K color issue so that we can take advantage of the UHD Netflix and Amazon content through the Bolt.


It is software and it is being worked on as we speak. See TiVoMargret's reply earlier in this thread and elsewhere:


TiVoMargret said:


> I expect this issue to be resolved with an update before the end of the month. I'm sorry for the trouble! --Margret


----------



## faulkton (Aug 14, 2015)

Is this limited to Sony TVs?

I am trying to decide between adding a bolt and a roku 4 and have Samsung 4K Tvs.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Bolt working fine in 4k mode with our Samsung Ultra 4k SmartTV we purchased a few weeks ago from Costco.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

faulkton said:


> Is this limited to Sony TVs?
> 
> I am trying to decide between adding a bolt and a roku 4 and have Samsung 4K Tvs.


I believe the 4K color issue, is limited to the Sony TVs.

However the requirement for the TV to have a HDMI 2.0 port with HDCP 2.2 (DRM) support is a general requirement to connect any STB/DVR/UHD blu-ray player when providing access to native 4K content.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

still waiting for the fix


----------



## RussGJohnson (Oct 13, 2015)

Happy to report that the latest software update addressed this issue! Refreshing to have a company monitor the forums, respond with timely and relevant information on the problem as well as a timeline for the fix, and then DELIVER on their promise. Thanks Margaret and TIVO for your efforts. Happy TIVO customer!


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

Agreed, now works my tv.
Thank you for fixing


----------



## gregwcook (Oct 18, 2015)

The color issue has been resolved but now I loose the signal to my Sony TV when using 4K resolution. The issue happens randomly when fast forwarding, changing channels and when turning on the TV. I have the cable provided going directly from the Bolt to my TV. HDMI connection is showing HCDP 2.2 signal being received. Anyone else having this issue with the Bolt/Sony XBR-55X850C combination?


----------



## RussGJohnson (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey Margret, I was wondering if you could address this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534655


----------



## k3rnel (Dec 1, 2015)

thanks for sharing


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

gregwcook said:


> The color issue has been resolved but now I loose the signal to my Sony TV when using 4K resolution. The issue happens randomly when fast forwarding, changing channels and when turning on the TV. I have the cable provided going directly from the Bolt to my TV. HDMI connection is showing HCDP 2.2 signal being received. Anyone else having this issue with the Bolt/Sony XBR-55X850C combination?


When I had my Bolt doing the upscaling I did not have it drop out when FF etc. I had issues with the apps and it hanging. But ideally I want my SOny 850C set doing the upscaling. Since it does a noticeably better job at upscaling than what the Bolt can do.


----------

